
Brief YAML reference - Diti
http://camel.readthedocs.io/en/latest/yamlref.html
======
Diti
I see a trend in open source projects lately, which is to use TOML [1] as the
preferred configuration and metadata format.

In some cases, I believe YAML would actually be more suitable, but there is a
lack of a good, understandable reference page for regular users.

The author of a YAML serialization library for Python [2] wrote this brief
YAML reference page.

\----

[1]: [https://github.com/toml-lang/toml](https://github.com/toml-lang/toml)

[2]: [https://github.com/eevee/camel](https://github.com/eevee/camel)

